# Baby Gaggia class 06. Silvia steam wand mod???



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi alall firstly I'm so glad I found this forum what a great place for a newbie to learn from!!!!

i am trying to find out if I firstly can mod a baby gaggia class 06 with the rancilio steam wand??

I have been reading the forums and found this post

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4238-Gaggia-Baby-Steam-Wand-Upgrade/page2

this seems to suggest that I can but there isn't any reference to the model

also I wanted to ask if it is possible what version wand do I buy? And if anyone had a link to it???

so all in all I am new and a few questions but I'm thankful for any help!!

Gary


----------



## dzelzcels (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes you can. I just did it to my baby class. You have to open the top though. From there it is quite easy. I think there is a video on youtube how to do it.


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

dzelzcels said:


> Yes you can. I just did it to my baby class. You have to open the top though. From there it is quite easy. I think there is a video on youtube how to do it.


wow thanks Ill look for the video!

what wand did you buy? Have you got a link at all???

gary


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

I think this is the video Gary.






Lynn


----------



## dzelzcels (Feb 10, 2013)

and here is the wand http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_parts_and_accessories.html


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

My post! Yes, Gaggia Baby Ivory and probably most other newer style Baby models too.


----------

